# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Komente dhe sygjerime drejtuar politikanve ne Shqiperi

## SKENDER_BEU

*Kjo teme ka per qellim qe shqiperia te perparoje ne te ardhmen ,me sugjerime, komente dhe mendimet tuaja drejtuar politikanve shqiptar ,kemi shpresen qe gjendja e politikes ne shqiperi te ndryshoje drejt jetes normale te popullit tone ,prandaj ju lutem shprehni mendimet tuaja se cfare ndryshimesh duhet te bejne ne politiken shqiptare qe vendi jone te perparoje ,ketu kemi shume politikan qe jane antar ne kete forum  *

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Legalizoni...korupsjonin....

----------


## SKENDER_BEU

*Zbatoni kushtetuten ne maksimum*

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Legalizoni...korupsjonin....


Ne nje vend si Shqiperia,ku ponojesit e shtetit-kryeministri dhe politikanet meren vetem me korrupsion e vetmja menyre per ta hequr korupsionin eshte ta legalizosh me ligj kushtetues:CDO NJERI KA TE DREJTE TE KORRUPTOJ E TE JETE I KORRUPTUAR.

Ta bejne korrupsjonin te pakten me ligj...te barabarte per te gjithe.

----------

